Ask HN: What has been your biggest learning from this Covid-19 situation? - rodneyg_
======
zelphirkalt
The biggest lesson I learned is how dependent extroverted or party people are
seemingly on outside action going on, events they can go to, friends with whom
they can go anywhere, birthday parties they can celebrate and more. I would
have thought, that people can get a hold of themselves and be reasonable, but
no. I've heard of at least 2 people doing birthday parties, one of which was
actually not legally allowed and the other allowed but unwise, because it was
not family (contact limitations in Germany). People act as if they cannot
possibly move that party to another date. Unimmaginable, that for once you
would not celebrate a birthday.

Basically, in such a situation do not trust such people to act according to
what's best for society, but in self-interest or unknowingly unwise or even
egocentric. They seemingly cannot help themselves and their needs or instincts
or lack of disciplin.

The other thing I learned maybe is, gow even in my own family after a few
days, new agreed upon rules for hygiene water down and people go on like
usual, increasing risk of transmission, if anyone in the household is
infected.

With these things people quickly lose sight of the bigger picture, when
thinking (or not thinking) about their own actions.

~~~
rodneyg_
I've noticed that too. Needing to stay busy or be distracted. It's probably
low self-awareness and discipline. Something they have an opportunity to
cultivate during lockdowns, hopefully.

I think people are not used to thinking about how their actions affect others
on a bigger scale unless the effects are right in-front of them.

------
mister_hn
To not trust my company.

I'm part of the team-leaders group, but sometimes the organizer keeps randomly
removing or adding me to his meetings, based on the importance of the news to
be shared.

It was really amplified during Covid-19 and WFH. Before that, working in a
full-office setup, split in different buildings, you wouldn't have noticed
this kind of stupid behaviour..or best said, you were aware of it, but in a
smaller form.

~~~
rodneyg_
Important lesson.

Now that there's less distractions it's way easier to spot political BS... so
much more obvious. What's on your mind now? Are you leaving?

~~~
mister_hn
Planning to. I hate political BS, even if I'm aware of its importance to "go
up the ladder".

But if I'm part of the lead group, but being kept apart, only called when I'm
needed..well, it's not a good feeling and my trust is almost gone

~~~
ApolloRising
Do you see a pattern in which meetings he/she is excluding you from?

~~~
mister_hn
When some big customer or important event is upcoming, then I'm excluded.

------
ebcode
For me it's been seeing the clear skies.

~~~
rodneyg_
Sounds peaceful.

